# Suns Gametime Discussions



## Seuss

Beat Hyperion to it!

Suns are taking on the Blazers. I like the energy they have right now (they always seem to actually come to play when the national audience is watching).


----------



## Dissonance

*Suns Game Discussions*



















Figure this was the best way to go. I'll add the schedule little bit later.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Game Discussions*

Merge my thread lol


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Game Discussions*

lol wth. Talk about on same wave length. 



Here's to many losses this season :cheers:


----------



## Seuss

LOTTERY! LOTTERY! Lets hope we can get in the top 10 for picks this year.


----------



## Dissonance

Seuss said:


> LOTTERY! LOTTERY! Lets hope we can get in the top 10 for picks this year.


Top 5! 




Suns up 36-21, 10:30 left. Morris just nailed a 3.


----------



## Seuss

Morris was a solid draft pick.


----------



## King Joseus

I am enjoying this game. Definitely only on because I've been too lazy to switch to something else after the Bulls game. It seems as though the Suns will be just good enough to not get a great pick, though that could be nonsense coming from my being uninformed (I'd honestly forgotten who all was on the Blazers until watching this game).

Lots of likable guys on this Suns team.


----------



## GoDogGo

Playing real well.


----------



## Maravilla

Yep.. Likeable guys... We have those in abundance lol

The other Morris is in the D-League. Could it be that we picked the right one at least? I still don't like him taking threes.. but he does bring it defensively from what I have seen in the handful of games.

Damn this team winning games. Strap a set on, Aldridge. Tear Frye apart.


----------



## l0st1

Team is playing great defense tonight, even though the Blazers are also just missing shots. But we are playing hard. Shots still aren't falling for us but we are scrapping and hustling on D.

Would really rather this team pack it in and lose games. No point in being 7-10th seed.


----------



## Maravilla

Bucks in town tonight.

Dammit Scott Williams and Leander are doing the broadcast. FML.


----------



## Hyperion

Suns win! 3pt shot was falling tonight. That was nice. Especially nice to see was Frye's shot finally falling! Shannon Brown is still an idiot and Lopez is still ridiculously inconsistent.


----------



## Seuss

1/12/2012

Suns lose to Cleveland. EL OH EL.

But Hill only played 7 minutes?? Anyone know what happened?
Michael Redd actually was doing some decent work (from what the boxscore shows). 
And Nash is still putting up all-star numbers with a bunch of scrubs.


----------



## l0st1

Can we sell Shannon Brown to another team? Get maybe a new hotdog stand or something? He is useless. Dude is a HUGE blackhole. People complained about Amare/Barbosa before but this dude is worse. I don't think I saw him pass the ball ONCE last night. He made his first 2 shots and apparently that was all he needed to make him think he's Kobe.

I'm ok with the Loss to the Cavs. More losses the merrier. Hill is a ghost, and as expected a terrible resigning. Nash is playing the least minutes he's played in years which normally I'd be happy with except our backup PG situation is a mess. RoLo is .... RoLo. Inconsistent as well. Frye can't rebound anymore and can't find a balance for his offense. Dudley has been a disappointment for me really. 

Gortat and Morris are the only ones that seem to be putting real effort every play. I hope this team has a franchise season. As in, Franchise WORST. We need new blood and I'm not talking about Redd.


Oh and I hope Scott Williams loses his vocal cords. I can't stand his little sayings and his ridiculous rambling about stupid crap.


AAAAAAAAAhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

Ok, I feel better now.


----------



## l0st1

As for Hill only playing 7 minutes. About 2 minutes in he got hit in the face and had to come out because his nose wouldn't stop bleeding. And then Redd made some shots so he stayed on the bench. Then came back for a few minutes then left with "soreness" in his knee. I didn't even know Hill got surgery this past summer....


----------



## Hyperion

your avatar makes bad news bearable


----------



## Maravilla

Agreed on Shannon Brown.. Ronnie Price is terrible also in a different way. He is just awful. Unfortunately he is probably still better than Telfair. Anyone remind me why we downgraded from Dragic to Brooks in the first place? And what are the odds we bring him back in March? Do we still have his rights?


Its sad that you can pick up a guy off of waivers 3 weeks into the season and he looks like he could be your best wing player without even knowing the offense. Redd looked good last night on offense even though he really didn't do anything. Most of the time he camped in the corner. He moved with out the ball maybe once or twice and got some nice slashing shots. Looked solid. I've never seen him live before but his release is lightning fast. I forgot what it was like to have a person who can knock down a corner 3.. or any 3 reliably and not be our power forward. He is bad defensively.. we all knew that, but w/e.

After a stellar year from Frye last year I thought he actually would make that contract we gave him seem alright. He was improved defensively and more active in the painted area offensively and rebounding... this year so far you would have to assume that his starting spot is already hot with his performance and Morris' ability to do everything Frye does well (shoot mid/long range) plus be a much better defensive/rebounding big. I'm really impressed by Morris so far.

I think we will see Alvin Gentry regress back to the coach he was in his previous stops. An average journeyman coach. When this team will be on the upswing, I don't see Gentry being the coach when they are ready to compete. Did anyone else wonder WTF was going on when Hakim Warrick and Marcin Gortat were handling the ball at the top of the key initiating the offense? That comes down to coaching... and it resulted in several turnovers last night.

I want to see losses.. but I want to see shit that makes sense.. and improvement from Morris and Gortat.


----------



## Maravilla

I am aware that Ronnie Price is having the best game of his life apparently.


----------



## l0st1

I missed the game last night.

But Ronnie Price has looked OK at the backup spot. He can't shoot and he makes some questionable decisions but I would much rather have him then Brown/Telfair.

Frye definitely started slow, the only thing that has kept me on his bandwagon is that he found ways to contribute when his shot wasn't falling. Whether it be rebounding, defense, passing, getting to the line. But unless he is able to put it all together and go for like 16ppg 8rpg then I don't see him keeping his starting spot with Morris' quick start. The guy has looked good though he sometimes takes ill-advised shots but really everyone on our team does that outside of Gortat and possibly Nash. I'm surprised at his even-tempered attitude. Most rookies come in with a lot of fire and emotion; I'm not sure I've seen ANY on his face at all. 

I want losses period. I don't give a shit at what cost. Nash and Hill are both gone after this season. Childress will probably be amnestied since he still can't get playing time for whatever reason. I guess D'Antoni still looms large in the locker room, can't shoot? can't play!

Next year we will have Warrick(unless traded) Morris, Frye, Gortat, Dudley the rest are gone I believe. Time to blow it up. Dudley has looked pretty bad so far this year. He needs to step it up or he can be traded too if we get a decent return. Time to trade for picks and tank. Rebuild in a hurry.


----------



## Maravilla

Yeah... I mean this is what we get with a team that goes into the season with Jared Dudley as their 3rd or 4th best player on the roster. The guy is a great 6th - 7th man.. he has no business starting though. You simply need to get more out of your wings than we are getting out of Dudley and Hill.


----------



## Maravilla

5 game road trip. Anything more than 1 win is unacceptable.


----------



## Maravilla

@ the Spurs.


The Spurs beat us every damn time when we were good. They damn well better beat us now.

Of course, it would be fitting if we beat them when it is best for us to lose games... FML.


----------



## Maravilla

Grant Hill is done, btw.


----------



## Hyperion

Now the refs stop making calls for the Suns, Suns get frustrated and then lose quicker.


----------



## Maravilla

4 and 8.


----------



## Dissonance

Whew. I was getting worried when we won couple of games last week or so.


----------



## Hyperion

I hate you all.


----------



## Maravilla

Hyperion said:


> I hate you all.


lol. Ultimately our goal for this team is the same.


----------



## l0st1

Agreed. You want to win, we want to lose so we can win in a couple years.

As for this road trip, jesus. Schedulers hate us. San Antonio, Chicago, New York, Boston, Dallas in 8 days. Hopefully we come out of this road trip a solid 4 and 12.

I would say bench Nash because of his Thigh/Back injuries but he's on my fantasy team so no thank you.


----------



## Hyperion

I hope you come in last in your fantasy team.


----------



## l0st1

If that means the Suns are the worst team in basketball and Nash/Hill are deep in the playoffs, I'll take it.


----------



## Dissonance

LOL Bulls smashed us 118-97 without Derrick Rose even playing.


4-9.


----------



## King Joseus

You're welcome.


----------



## l0st1

Missed the game. Which I am now glad for.

Pathetic. But if it weren't for the blowout nash would have had a monster game.


----------



## Hyperion

Suns are terrible. It's not even enjoyable to watch anymore. I watched up to half way through the fourth which is a rarity for me. I don't generally change the channel on my Suns, but they look terrible.


----------



## Maravilla

C'mon Knicks. For the first time ever don't be an overrated POS team. Get the Home W.


----------



## 29380

chilltown said:


> C'mon Knicks. For the first time ever don't be an overrated POS team. Get the Home W.


No


----------



## Maravilla

Well shit.

Who would have thought that the most untradeable player on the Knicks roster is Iman Shumpert. 1 win.. no more on this trip.


----------



## Hyperion

The Suns did almost everything they could to lose this game though, at least give them credit for that.


----------



## Dissonance

Hyperion said:


> The Suns did almost everything they could to lose this game though, at least give them credit for that.


Not good enough.


----------



## l0st1

Way to fail Amare and Melo. How do you lose to this Suns team(even if Nash is killin it)


----------



## Seuss

Just goes to show that D'Antoni is not a great coach. If it wasn't for having such a bread and butter combination of Nash and Amare, he would of never made a name for himself in the league.


----------



## Madstrike

Seuss said:


> Just goes to show that D'Antoni is not a great coach. If it wasn't for having such a bread and butter combination of Nash and Amare, he would of never made a name for himself in the league.


yeah, and if the 2004 team had a decent coach we would prolly have a ring.


----------



## Maravilla

Celtics.. get your shit together.


----------



## Dissonance

Stop it Suns.


----------



## Maravilla

If the Mavs lose to us tonight (Yes, the Suns don't beat anyone... they lose to us this season...) I'm going to rage out.

But I'll be here watching/doing homework/flipping back to RAW.


----------



## Hyperion

Hee hee hee hee.... No Dirk tonight.....


----------



## Maravilla

its a conspiracy


----------



## Dissonance

We'll probably still lose.


----------



## Dissonance

Dissonance said:


> We'll probably still lose.


Mavs win 93-87 lol.


Matrix 29 pts (11-21) 4 rebs


----------



## Maravilla

Good. Would be sitting pretty if we didn't win two in a row recently. Go figure.. Marion takes care of business and Amare couldn't on this road trip.

Toronto is next.. praying we lose that one cause Portland can go both ways.


----------



## l0st1

Probably no Bargs tonight too for the Raptors. Hopefully our team misses the flight. Though, again, I want Nash to have a big game


----------



## Maravilla

Best case scenario... Nash has huge games in losing efforts.

DO IT!


----------



## Maravilla

This just pisses me off.

Thrilled we made up ground here at home with the Raptors.. but seriously. **** the knicks and celtics.


----------



## Maravilla

6 - 11

Seems fine.. except that the wins vs NY and Boston piss me off.. 5 - 12 or 4 - 13 sound so much better.


Portland needs to take care of business tomorrow.. gotta make up for the win we got against them earlier.


----------



## Dissonance

Awesome.


Yeah, pretty ****ed up we beat Knicks and Celtics. As long as wins like that don't happen again or often.


6-12, here we come.


----------



## Madstrike

that last missed lay up was on purpose, keep it up.


----------



## l0st1

Team is on a roll, nobody can stop us from losing! Atleast I hope they can't!


----------



## Maravilla

Yeah, if we can lose to portland.. We should go on a little mini streak again with memphis and dallas following. 6-14, anyone?


----------



## Maravilla

Terrible (Fantastic...?) 2nd quarter puts the Blazers out to a comfortable lead at halftime (47 - 33). This team is awful.. Just need to consistently show it.


----------



## 29380

The Knicks will out tank you.


----------



## Maravilla

Knicks4life said:


> The Knicks will out tank you.


This team is losing 76 - 43 with 1:20 left in the Third quarter to Portland.

We got this.


----------



## Maravilla

C'mon ownership. This has got to be the straw that breaks the camel's back. Trade Nash.


----------



## Hyperion

No chance. They play in the East. The Subs (not a typo, they only have two starters) would be a 0.500 team in the East. They have no shot. The crappy teams in the west have enough youth to outrun the subs and the rest have more talent.


----------



## Dissonance

chilltown said:


> This team is losing 76 - 43 with 1:20 left in the Third quarter to Portland.
> 
> We got this.


Wow. Go Blazers. 



Knicks ****ed up. Amare was their only big time FA, and then Jazz decided to deal Deron to the loser of Melo trade lol. Would've been better off letting Brooklyn get Melo.


----------



## Maravilla

Dissonance said:


> Wow. Go Blazers.
> 
> 
> 
> Knicks ****ed up. Amare was their only big time FA, and then Jazz decided to deal Deron to the loser of Melo trade lol. Would've been better off letting Brooklyn get Melo.


I was telling a friend of mine earlier... Knicks should just deal Melo to the Nets for Deron.

My money is that Deron would re-up with the Knicks... and would make them a hell of a lot better than they are with Melo. The ball might actually move on offense.

I just don't want to see Deron wearing Dallas blue for his remaining 8 seasons or w/e he has left.


----------



## Maravilla

Fckin Telfair. This team did not deserve to crack the 70 point mark


----------



## 29380

chilltown said:


> This team is losing 76 - 43 with 1:20 left in the Third quarter to Portland.
> 
> We got this.


Even if the Suns somehow out tank the Knicks the Knicks will still get the top pick, Stern needs to clean up James Dolan's mess and show some love for his supports.


----------



## Maravilla

Forgot that we had Memphis sandwiched in between Portland and Dallas. Tonight should be another loss for us... Excellent.


Remember that time when the best offer the Suns received for Amare Stoudemire was Rudy Gay (allegedly)? Would have been nice if we took that one.

6 - 13. Do it!


----------



## Dissonance

Holy shit. Anyone notice Gortat is our leading scorer? Mind blowing. Not going to win a lot of games with that happening.


----------



## Maravilla

lmao our leading scorer at 14.9 ppg this season. This is why this team better end up losing at least 50 out of 66.

Anyone want to bet on whether or not the Suns even get a 30 point game by someone this season? Good grief.

At least no matter where we land in the draft, it should be a VERY simple assignment for our front office. We take the best player available regardless of position lol... They can't possibly manage to mess that up, can they?


----------



## Maravilla

Going back to the original starting 5 this season. Morris back to coming off the bench... He has struggled as a starter.

Normally I would be concerned, but this unit went 4 - 8. Hopefully some more of that or worse.

Don't want to see the team that was 4 - 4 at one point though.


----------



## Maravilla

Suns up 10 late in the 2nd.... Memphis might have been sleeping... hopefully it turns around.


----------



## 29380

Told you the Knicks can out tank the Suns down almost 20 to a Rockets team without Kevin Martin.


----------



## Dissonance

Meh. Still early.


Gonna be fun to see D'Antoni fired though.


----------



## Seuss

Back to Italy he goes. . .


----------



## Hyperion

Dissonance said:


> Holy shit. Anyone notice Gortat is our leading scorer? Mind blowing. Not going to win a lot of games with that happening.


How about the fact that nash is getting 10+ apg with only one teammate averaging over 10ppg! Nash is almost the leading scorer on the team!


----------



## Maravilla

Grant Hill I wish you would have signed somewhere else this season. If you just would have left, there would be no question this team would trade Nash... if not already.


----------



## Maravilla

Marc Gasol is so garbage.


----------



## Maravilla

****ing suns. Get bailed out with the win by 2 points off of Jared Dudley getting bailed out twice. They were up 16 at half.


Bigger victory though: Nash limped off.. hopefully will miss a few games after dallas... but hopefully not so serious as to damage his little remaining trade value.

7 - 12. I'm going to stop paying attention.. clearly we will just be stuck in mediocrity for the foreseeable future.


----------



## l0st1

No not good news. Nash can't get injured! My team is already struggling ha.

Seriously though, Refs gave us this game. LAME!


----------



## Seuss

Nash is leading league in assists and Gortat is leading league in Field Goal Percentage lol 

Who would of thunk it. . .


----------



## Dissonance

No Nash, Mavs are pounding the Suns.

West, VC, and Marion going off with 20 or more pts lol.


----------



## Maravilla

W/e. The next team will just go out and lose to us. SMH.


----------



## Maravilla

Hopefully we lose tonight. New Orleans is out-tanking us right now.


----------



## Dissonance

I thought you were gonna stop caring :razz:


----------



## Maravilla

Dissonance said:


> I thought you were gonna stop caring :razz:


I just can't quit them.


BTW Nash just took over for the assists record in franchise history.

Congrats to him.. Can we trade him now?


----------



## Hyperion

I hate this thread so so much. I would close it, but dis would just reopen it....


----------



## Maravilla

Sometimes, the medicine that doesn't taste good is what makes you feel better.

No more flintstone vitamins. Time for some 'tussin. Trade the man.


----------



## Maravilla

Good. Nash got 30 points.


Can we trade him yet?


----------



## Dissonance

Goddamnit.


----------



## Seuss

lol Steve shoots 13-16 from the field. That's pretty nashty.


----------



## Maravilla

Seuss said:


> lol Steve shoots 13-16 from the field. That's pretty nashty.


Ballhog.


----------



## l0st1

Incredible game by Nash. Not sure you can have a more efficient offensive game. 81% from the field, 30points 10 assists. The fantasy team owner in me loves it, the Suns fan in me hates it. Why can't he do that AND lose?


----------



## Madstrike

Im proud, guys are making extra effort to make sure they stay in mediocrity land.... why cant they just trade nash already and tank.


----------



## Maravilla

Go Bobcats.

Got a chance to make up some serious ground tonight lol.. 1 game.. but hey. gotta start somewhere.

No Jared Dudley either.


----------



## Diable

You guys are supposed to be up 20 by now. Get with the program.


----------



## Dissonance

Diable said:


> You guys are supposed to be up 20 by now. Get with the program.


Nah, I prefer for us to be down by 6 and hopefully it gets extended and/or that it lasts rest of the game.


----------



## Dissonance

****.


----------



## Maravilla

This team man.

BTW.. the NBA is tanking the Hornets. I see how they navigate.


----------



## Seuss

lol Steve's highlight of his left-handed block is hilarious.


----------



## Hyperion

Man, Nash is so good. Still!


----------



## Maravilla

I know seriously. Upping his value for another team.

**** the Hawks. Pretenders.


----------



## Dissonance

Blah.


----------



## Seuss

Nash might end up being the Brett Favre of the NBA with the way he's looking at age 38? (37?)


----------



## Hyperion

Happy 38th birthday Steve Nash!


----------



## Hyperion

Ilyasova (don't care how to spell it) drains a 40 footer?! Lame. I've noticed that the team gets better when brown doesn't play


----------



## Hyperion

Redd looks good tonight. A few more of these games and Dudley is back on the pine.


----------



## Maravilla

Robin Lopez.. all of a sudden wants to play when negotiations are over.

Whatever. Can't wait to pick 14 overall again.


----------



## Hyperion

Redd is looking good though. lit a fire under Dudley.


----------



## roux

Dudley is having a nice game.. as are the rest of the suns tonight.. funny that michael redd has spent the last 3 seasons ****ing the bucks and he is doing it again for one more night


----------



## Dissonance

Apparently, we had a 21 pt lead and gave up a 25-4 run


----------



## Dissonance

105-105 with 20.2. Go Bucks.


----------



## Dissonance

Not watching but Nash hit a 7 ft bank shot with 5 secs left. 107-105.


----------



## Dissonance

Ugh. Suns win.


Pretty cool Nash did it on his bday though.


18 pts (8-13), 11 assists


----------



## Seuss

Freakin' Nash . . .


----------



## Madstrike

this is getting ridiculous...

also, childress gets a shitload of boards in like 16 minutes...


----------



## Hyperion

Dude was impersonating matrix for sure last night.


----------



## l0st1

Dumbass Suns can't even lose right.


----------



## Seuss

I know this season is the campaign of for tanking, but still got to enjoy a win against the Lakers. I was really surprised to see them handle
the Lakers like that. Especially considering how we usually can't guard Pau and Bynum at the same time.


----------



## l0st1

Jesus the Suns can't do anything right. Terrible team that can't even lose games against quality opponents. STUUUUUUUPID


----------



## Madstrike

nice, I thought they would beat the thunder for a moment there...


----------



## Hyperion

The suns are on a nice tear. Two games out of the playoffs.


----------



## Dissonance

Ugh.


----------



## Hyperion

And down go the Grizz. Suns continue to gather steam.


----------



## Dissonance

What****ingever. Let's just continue to be mediocre and barely make or miss the playoffs. Lose out on a great prospect. This won't do shit for the future unless they can hypnotize D12 and Deron into joining together with 2 MAX spaces. Otherwise, we'll be overpaying mid level FAs just to fill up the roster.


----------



## King Joseus

:laugh:


----------



## Hyperion

Down go the Pistons and Clippers.


----------



## Madstrike

redd gets hot again(finally), lets see how he is gonna play against the heat and the magic.


----------



## Hyperion

The rockets didn't exactly have anyone guarding him though. The rockets looked pretty flat tonight.


----------



## Madstrike

Hyperion said:


> The rockets didn't exactly have anyone guarding him though. The rockets looked pretty flat tonight.


I know, thats why I think heat and magic games will be a good indication, since those 2 teams have good defense.


----------



## Dissonance

Hopefully, we lose both and spiral to a losing streak to end the season since there aren't that many games left.


----------



## Madstrike

wow, the suns are an amazing team. First of all lemme just say that it looks as if there is a place under the suns basket, where they let any opponent receive passes at will. Bosh doesnt usually work under the basket, but he obviously noticed that he would receive clean passes all night long there, so he just stood underneath the basket..... also I dont know how we were ahead at the forth with all those turn overs, stupid ones ofc, and letting anyone get offensive rebounds, that just hurts the eyes(and the head) to watch.... especially considering the heat dont have many 7 footers to fight for those offensive rebounds, the suns just let anyone grab them.... and you are ahead with 5 minutes left, u let the other team go on a 17/0 run.... I seriously hope we dont make that 8th seed, otherwise it will be an embarrassment against the thunder...


----------



## Hyperion

Wow, that was a horrid 4th quarter. The suns just gave that one away.


----------



## Dissonance

4 losses in 6 games. That's more like it.


----------



## Maravilla

This is bullshit.

Exactly where nobody wanted to be. We will be picking as the first team out of the playoffs. Can't wait till Nash explores his options.. tell the owner to **** off.


At this point I would prefer picking as the first team out. Making the playoffs would be some sort of justification for our jackass front office. No thanks.


----------



## Hyperion

Are you telling me that the Suns made a mistake trading Dragic to Houston where he's averaging 16ppg and 9.4apg over the last 10 games for a guy that is like a smaller version of Shannon Brown?


So now we're gambling with Telfair being the future of our franchise. He's not.


----------



## RollWithEm

Really bad PG draft year to lose Nash. Double ouch.


----------



## Maravilla

Hyperion said:


> Are you telling me that the Suns made a mistake trading Dragic to Houston where he's averaging 16ppg and 9.4apg over the last 10 games for a guy that is like a smaller version of Shannon Brown?
> 
> 
> So now we're gambling with Telfair being the future of our franchise. He's not.


Of course that was a mistake. Goran was having an off year (sophomore, mind us).. but even so, he was more useful than Brooks.

Just tally it up for another fine job by our ownership. Seriously... Kerr did a NICE job as a GM. I don't blame him for the Shaq trade. That was on Sarver. Kerr ****ed up (and it was a big **** up) one time. Sending 2 picks (serge ibaka being one of them) with Kurt Thomas for straight cash.

I dont blame him for leaving when Sarver wanted him to take a pay cut also.


----------



## Madstrike

Wow, nice eh. Now Nash apparently wants to leave, dont blame the guy right, its just that we will get nothing in return, other then now a mid pick(we could be in the lottery if he was traded before....). This franchise is screwed, just look at our biggest contract, a guy who wont play EVER, even though he is not injured or anything....


----------



## Madstrike

couple "easy" shots by nash on teh last 30 seconds... casual.


----------



## Hyperion

Balla!


----------



## Basel

So are you guys happy yet when the Suns win games?


----------



## Hyperion

I am, the rest aren't.


----------



## Dissonance

Basel said:


> So are you guys happy yet when the Suns win games?


Yeah, Hyperion is happy with 8-10th seeds and future mediocrity.


----------



## Madstrike

Basel said:


> So are you guys happy yet when the Suns win games?


we are all aware of the situation... the suns decided to make a run after the all star break for some reason, what can we do ofc we would prefer tanking and lottery pick than just barely making/missing the play offs...


----------



## Hyperion

Dissonance said:


> Yeah, Hyperion is happy with 8-10th seeds and future mediocrity.


1993, Orlando had a 0.500 record and missed the playoffs. They had the best record of everyone who missed the playoffs. The won the 1st pick in the draft and selected Webber, whom they traded for Penny.

Having the worst record doesn't mean you're going to win the lottery. Even then it doesn't guarantee that you're getting the best player in the draft let alone a franchise player. Suns picked 9th in the 2002 draft and got Amare who has been a better player than anyone in his draft class.


----------



## Dissonance

This team even with an 8th seeded push, still has an up in the air future (Nash FA, and 2 MAX spaces available and talentless roster). You're thinking too short-sided. 

I'm not hoping for worst record or even #1 pick really either. Top 5-7 or 8 could've been good. Just something to get excited about to invest my time in watching, a long term plan to eventually become a title contender again. I've watched parts of 2 games all season and 3 games last yr. And I'm not sure what this front office is hoping for. Sneak into the playoffs, miss out on a good talent, get playoff $$, first rd exit, and be left with this mess of a roster no one wants to come to and a mid first rd pick. Rinse and repeat next few yrs? I'm sorry, I don't want that.


----------



## Hyperion

This year's draft is highly overvalued. Top 3 matu be rotation players but aster that they'll be surprises if they stick around


----------



## Dissonance

Has nothing to do with this draft either. I wanted the same thing last yr's weak draft.


----------



## Hyperion

Well, next year we suck balls, if that makes you happy. Nash will leave, so will hill, and then we sign brown to a 4 year 36 million contract for no other reason than they're dumb. Telfair will get the boot so the suns will panic sign Felton to a near max deal at 5 years and $60 million. Boom. There goes the cap and your illusions that they will rebuild.


----------



## Dissonance

I'm already preparing for 8th seed, first rd exit, and overspending in FA cuz there will be no stars and no one wants to come here. Best case might be JSmoove and re-signed Nash.


This front office is more futile than Kerr's start.


----------



## Maravilla

lol Bullshit. This team didn't do anything at all to make a run.

This team went into the season trying to compete (as ill-advised as it was) and it failed. We went 14 - 20 or something. Then we go on a streak picking on BAD opponents.. and we were close to the playoffs at the all star break / deadline. What did the front office do then? Nothing besides sit on their hands. No deals to sell. No deals to improve. Hell I might even have been OK with them making a move to become better if it was a smart deal... but the front office doesnt even think this team can seriously do anything or go anywhere.

And that is where we are.. with a front office who can't get out of neutral. I'm telling you right now if this team doesn't make positive moves in a REAL direction (not signing BS players to HUGE deals (again)), I won't support this team. I refuse to pledge blind allegiance to a team or front office that pays it back.

Call it bandwagon (its not) or me being a bad fan or whatever.. but to me bad fans are those who blindly follow a team no matter what that doesn't return the investment.


----------



## Hyperion

I can't control what they do in the FO to screw up the roster. Who we have is who we got. This team may not be the most talented, but they bust their asses every night trying to get a win. I respect that more than any of those perennial loser franchises that tank because to hell with the fans. Every win is an empty victory because there is nothing gained if they make it to the conference finals and lose. It's the same thing as not making the playoffs in the whole scope of it. Unless they magically get Durant, Lebron, Howard or Rose, they aren't competing for a championship for a while. So I'll sit back, enjoy the regular season for the entertainment it is and then hope we get lucky or smart (not likely for either) and enjoy the last season of Nash and Hill.


----------



## Dissonance

Even when we suck or I want us to suck, it's always fun when we beat the Lakers.

Suns won 125-102. 


Shannon Brown 24/5/3

Redd 23

Nash 13/11


----------



## Madstrike

I just cant help myself but think what the suns will do after this season with that much cap... in a perfect world we would actually get a couple good players, but Im guessing we will just overpay some average players to fill the roster...


----------



## Luke

I caught the game last night and that Morris rookie can play. I'm guessing that he looks better due to Nash, but he may have a future in this league.

Stevie can still do it.


----------



## l0st1

Just here to make my mandatory "Wtf is this team doing" post.

That is all


----------



## Hyperion

Luke said:


> I caught the game last night and that Morris rookie can play. I'm guessing that he looks better due to Nash, but he may have a future in this league.
> 
> Stevie can still do it.


From the word go, he's been playing like a vet. I am truly impressed by him. He'll never be a super star in this league but will be a 10 year player if he keeps up this type of play.


----------



## Maravilla

Luke said:


> I caught the game last night and that Morris rookie can play. I'm guessing that he looks better due to Nash, but he may have a future in this league.
> 
> Stevie can still do it.


He is strong defensively and on the boards too... but no question he benefits from Nash, who doesn't lol.


----------



## Seuss

Suns are the #8 seed with a tie-record with the Rockets. I can't believe this team is even in the playoffs or borderline playoffs. Since the Suns won't be getting a good draft pick, I would like to see them in the playoffs and just to play a few games.


----------



## Hyperion




----------



## Dissonance

I was over wanting a top pick when they started stringing wins together. I just didn't want the front office getting their way and Sarver getting his hands on playoff money.

Regardless, Nash is gone this summer without them showing they want to win. And they better do something with those 2 MAX spaces or he's gone and we're worse off next yr.


----------



## Seuss

They play Thunder tonight, and that would be their playoff matchup. But I don't think they have anything to compete with how explosive OKC is.


----------



## Madstrike

if we beat the thunder chances are we face the spurs in the play offs, prolly a better match up but still not a good one....


----------



## Hyperion

To win the Royal Rumble, you have to send everyone over the top rope.


----------



## Madstrike

I hope they lose tomorrow to the clippers. I dont wanna see them on the play offs. 14th pick yay!!


----------



## Dissonance

Thank you, Thunder.


----------



## Dissonance

Suns lose 118-107. :yesyesyes: :yesyesyes: :yesyesyes:


----------



## Madstrike

Now all we have to do is lose to Utah, so much effort to get that 14th pick...


----------



## Dissonance

I've been over getting a good pick. I just don't want the front office or Sarver getting their way of trying to be good enough to compete or get in barely. Keep playoff ticket $ from that bastard.


----------



## Maravilla

Dissonance said:


> I've been over getting a good pick. I just don't want the front office or Sarver getting their way of trying to be good enough to compete or get in barely. Keep playoff ticket $ from that bastard.


:keaf:


----------



## Madstrike

this season ****en sucked


----------



## Hyperion

Yeah, you guys are pretty crappy fans.


----------



## Luke

Wonder where Nash goes this offseason.


----------



## Maravilla

Hyperion said:


> Yeah, you guys are pretty crappy fans.


No one here is a crappy fans. If you want to go down that road, I would say that fans who support a team when they know the organization is happy with mediocrity are pretty crappy. 

We expect more. You should too.


----------



## Maravilla

Luke said:


> Wonder where Nash goes this offseason.


I hope him the best wherever he goes. I feel bad for the way this team has dicked him around every season since we fckin signed him back.

With that said, here is some food for thought on Nash (and Hill, if he keeps playing).. When Nash leaves Phoenix, he leaves the Suns training staff too.. Which may be the best thing left in the organization.. Will be interesting to see how Nash holds up after he is gone.


----------



## Hyperion

Here's to getting Anthony Davis


----------



## Dissonance

Hyperion said:


> Here's to getting Anthony Davis


More like here's to Suns brainwashing good FAs to come here. Or at least laying some groundwork they want to win. Not just compete or barely make the playoffs.


----------



## Hyperion

Like say..... "hey dwight, you know how they say you have no offensive game and remember when you hurt your back? We can make you a 30ppg player with Nash and our training staff will keep you healthy, plus you can sleep with all the hot white chicks you want and none of them want to have your baby! Because you're black and they're racist!"


----------

